
C++20 Draft Approved as Major Update to C++ Programming Language - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ISO-Cpp20-Approved
======
pjmlp
Already being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24389549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24389549)

